# Chicken and dumplings



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I'll have to pick up some bisquick. I used to keep it on hand years back but cutting back on carbs many items were discontinued. Now I indulge, just eat smaller portions. (very small) But I get to increase the chicken.

Bud


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Rae, add a partial bag of frozen Peas & Carrots, to the mix, and simmer it long enough to thicken the sauce.


ED


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

de-nagorg said:


> Rae, add a partial bag of frozen Peas & Carrots, to the mix, and simmer it long enough to thicken the sauce.
> 
> 
> ED


We don’t get as many veggies as we should so great idea.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Bud9051 said:


> I'll have to pick up some bisquick. I used to keep it on hand years back but cutting back on carbs many items were discontinued. Now I indulge, just eat smaller portions. (very small) But I get to increase the chicken.
> 
> Bud


I’ve cut back on eating too. Doesn’t work for me to deprive myself or I binge. A few good meals then lots of salads or omelettes for a few days.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

That reminds me of my mother. I'd forgotten she used to make that long ago. 😊


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I was raised on flat dumplings and have the recipe my grandmother and mother used. Someday I'll get it right too. Always a little too puffy.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Bud9051 said:


> I'll have to pick up some bisquick. I used to keep it on hand years back but cutting back on carbs many items were discontinued. Now I indulge, just eat smaller portions. (very small) But I get to increase the chicken.
> 
> Bud


 A link to a low carb alternative to Bisquik.



https://m.media-amazon.com/images/I/61uDfQ7Xv1L._SL160_.jpg



Might cost more, but it's your decision to make if your eyes, kidneys, nerves, etc are worth it.

There used to be an Atkins bake mix in the diet section of most markets, but a quick search, shows a possible discontinuation.


ED


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Decided I prefer smaller dumplings. This was so quick compared to the labor intensive chicken pot pie.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

wooleybooger said:


> I was raised on flat dumplings and have the recipe my grandmother and mother used. Someday I'll get it right too. Always a little too puffy.


My first dumplings were made by my first wife. We never had it growing up. But she made a flat dumpling too. It had many eggs I remember well. They called it "Popeye". I think I asked about this before as I do not have the recipe.
But I prefer those flat heavy almost noodle like dumpling the best.
I would change up the broth ingredients but keep the "Popeye" exactly the same. I guess I could come up with a dumpling dough myself. Pretty straightforward and clearly not a difficult task.



Startingover said:


> Decided I prefer smaller dumplings. This was so quick compared to the labor intensive chicken pot pie.
> View attachment 650232


 Yes I agree. But they look very good. Maybe I give it a shot tonight as its cool out and might be our last cool weather? So now I know your name. Rae. Thanks to Ed.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Looking like, I wish that I could eat the screen.

Very nice indeed.


ED


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

We make ours with Bisquik too. Wife adds a little celery to hers when she makes it. Onions, salt and pepper is all we use unless I’m having one of those moments and forgot something. Timing is critical on the Bisquik dumplings along with using a lid to make them nice and fluffy. Pretty sure you cook them for 10 minutes uncovered then 10 minutes covered no longer. They are really good


----------



## traceyjedison (May 5, 2021)

accompany it with soju or beer. Hahaha.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I have been spending too much time in the shop, I didn't see this thread until now. I looooove chicken dumplins but I don't like them puffy. We haven't tried to make them yet because Cracker Barrel has some that are kinda ok just not really good like I like them.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

BigJim said:


> I have been spending too much time in the shop, I didn't see this thread until now. I looooove chicken dumplins but I don't like them puffy. We haven't tried to make them yet because Cracker Barrel has some that are kinda ok just not really good like I like them.


 Jim: Stouffer's has a Chicken n dumplings dish, in the family size container.

A decent meal, not great, but good enough.
Baking in the oven takes a while, but worth the wait.


ED


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

We have a cracker barrel here but for some reason we haven’t been in it for several years part of the reason when we were there people were waiting outside and I hate waiting in line to eat.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

de-nagorg said:


> Jim: Stouffer's has a Chicken n dumplings dish, in the family size container.
> 
> A decent meal, not great, but good enough.
> Baking in the oven takes a while, but worth the wait.
> ...


Thanks buddy, I will give them a try.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

Dumplings are good over Pork and Sauerkraut too.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

BigJim said:


> Thanks buddy, I will give them a try.


I don't think they have that here. Must be a Regional thing. I love Stouffers, but, have never seen Chicken & Dumplings.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Nik333 said:


> I don't think they have that here. Must be a Regional thing. I love Stouffers, but, have never seen Chicken & Dumplings.



It is near the FAMILY SIZED packages, You , might not see the larger sized products., or have a need for leftovers.

Edited by request.

ED


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Merrily we roll along.
ED


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Done.

ED


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

.


----------

